# Broadband with Dial-up's



## zero (Jun 17, 2006)

Context: Related to modems, networking and mobiles.

Target: To achieve broardband or near to broadband experience with Dial-up modems. Dial-up modems choosen for this case are Reliance CDMA Modems (connect at 230.4 kbps and effective download achieved is 16-18 KBps Max. with each modem).However other modems are also open for discussion if someone wants to write about.


Work Done so far....
OS was Xp, use the setting to negotiate MULTILINK connection with Reliance ISP. Result was that it connected successfully and I had a pc with three modems connected simultaenously.


Problem Observed: That whenever a link is clicked or data is requested it comes through the last phone connected and the other two though connected all the times remain idle but connected all the time.So i feel this bandwidth is not properly managed by Windows OS


Suggested routes to think upon
1. Anything which u think can help in this situation
2. Suggest softwares which can manage multiple modems on A SINGLE PC or MULTIPLE MODEMS connected in different PC's in a LAN

Buddies pour in here everything relevant that may come to ur minds.
Lets achieve something together.


----------



## vandit (Jun 17, 2006)

I DONT think attaching 3 modems on a single phone line would INCREASE the bandwidth/.. bcause the bandwidth of our phone line is constant....present value.....even if u attach as many modems as possible,,,, if in case u achieve this(somehow) then it will take more time in determining through which modem to send or recieve a particular packet of data....so u cant achieve broad(ha ha ) band like xperience by ur suggestion/.//


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 18, 2006)

just spend 1k a month for airtel 256kbps unlimited conn and be happy


----------



## mediator (Jun 18, 2006)

I am dieing to have airtel !! 
Well isnt there a way to tell the apps which connection they can use ?? I think internet explorer has one such option!!
Try using IE explorer for differnet modem connection u have!!


----------



## Raiden Bee (Jun 18, 2006)

the modem speed will not be affected..the phone line has its limits..
get real broadie..


----------



## zero (Jun 18, 2006)

*Pl try to understand it better*



			
				vandit said:
			
		

> I DONT think attaching 3 modems on a single phone line would INCREASE the bandwidth/.. bcause the bandwidth of our phone line is constant....present value.....even if u attach as many modems as possible,,,, if in case u achieve this(somehow) then it will take more time in determining through which modem to send or recieve a particular packet of data....so u cant achieve broad(ha ha ) band like xperience by ur suggestion/.//



Question is not about increasing the " bandwidth of our phone line". I too agree it remains constant but the question is about ACHIEVING an overall increased bandwidth by using the combined capacity to carry data of all lines. It actually works like one virtual connection with the ISP. And yes I do agree that theoretically and in absolute terms surely some(though very less) time extra will be used by packets to judge the route.But that can be managed by softwares which decide which line is free or less loaded. WHEN PACKETS CAN TRAVERSE THAT MANY ROUTERS IN BETWEEN TERMINALS ON NET How much extra would a decision to decide routes will mean.


----------



## zero (Jun 18, 2006)

*Useless comment*



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> just spend 1k a month for airtel 256kbps unlimited conn and be happy



Its not the question of spending 1K or 2K, Airtel or any other provider will give service only where it is present or has got sufficient customers to start the service.
 If u can help the cause in any way sure u are welcome otherwise pl understand that ur comments like this are of NO HELP or of NO USE to anyone. 

Don't just comment for the sake of putting ur presence in the thread.


----------



## zero (Jun 18, 2006)

*Thanks for attempting*



			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I am dieing to have airtel !!
> Well isnt there a way to tell the apps which connection they can use ?? I think internet explorer has one such option!!
> Try using IE explorer for differnet modem connection u have!!



Well I'm happy that at least u are trying to solve it with us.. But the thing is that there is only ONE virtual connection with the ISP and not three different connections with the ISP. Its only that this Single connection is achieved through three modem lines. So u can't make the applications to take different routes for them there is only ONE route. I checked my IP also there was only one IP assigned.

See little bit more into it and if u think it can be achieved ... i'd like to hear more from u


----------



## zero (Jun 18, 2006)

*Escape route is not always the solution*



			
				Raiden Bee said:
			
		

> the modem speed will not be affected..the phone line has its limits..
> get real broadie..



Dear REAL BROADIE,
                            Tell me one thing can u carry ur broadband everywhere u go to every city? But u sure can carry ur phone to most of the cities networked. most of the times in friend circles or many places u may find people using NET at the same time over their individual modems where one may be composing a mail other just reading a forum and third fellow downloadind a movie. All of them are not using the same bandwidth but all are paying (excluding the case for data transfer based paying). So here if they all pool in their resources all will be enjoying a better experience.

I do agree that phone line has its limits and modem speed will not be affected but all pooled in will surely be more than desirable. In my city DATA ONE of BSNL gives an effective download of just 33 KBps(approx) that is ur real broadband 256 kbps line BUT IF i can attach three 18 KBps modems i'll get better than that. Hope u get my point.


----------



## puja399 (Jun 19, 2006)

A very interesting discussion indeed !!!!!

Seems that perhaps finally we are going to emulate a 10Mbps connection (may be even more..!!) by suitably using a number of dial-up modems (Reliance will be happy too!!) at a time. DOWN WITH BROADBAND...HAIL DIAL-UP. 

However for that we will need several separate phone lines connected to the same premise, {I guess we cannot connect 6 modems with a single connection effectively, and if we can do it, may be we deserve a (nobel) prize in networking. Mr zero also talked about using 3 lines simulteneously}. Although that will put our phone bill through our roof, but hey...to defeat broadband u have to pay the price too!!!!

 Mr zero has put it right.... u cannot take our broadband connection with us if we care to travel to our friend's house, where there is PC *and* telephone connections (several separate lines at a time !!!!) BUT NO BROADBAND (!!???), then we shall use this TECHNOLOGY to get more bandwidth than what the $hitty broadband could give us. I wonder what will be the use of those extra phone lines to our unfortunate friend who uses only one, but pays for 6 of them for our sake!!!! However more and more phone lines and modems will be in use, as Dataone will become faster and faster in near future, like from 256k to 512k to may be 1Mb or higher...., but hey.. we don't need broadband....we are happy with dial-up.

P.S.: I sincerely apologise to Mr (big?) Zero for wasting space of his thread by writing too much that is of NO HELP or of NO USE like comments of zeeshan ....I just thought I could offer my help by discussing the possibilities of this new technology.


----------



## zero (Jun 21, 2006)

*Interesting Response I admit*



			
				puja399 said:
			
		

> A very interesting discussion indeed !!!!!
> 
> However for that we will need several separate phone lines connected to the same premise, {I guess we cannot connect 6 modems with a single connection effectively, and if we can do it, may be we deserve a (nobel) prize in networking. Mr zero also talked about using 3 lines simulteneously}. Although that will put our phone bill through our roof, but hey...to defeat broadband u have to pay the price too!!!!
> 
> I wonder what will be the use of those extra phone lines to our unfortunate friend who uses only one, but pays for 6 of them for our sake!!!!



 Ya several separate phone lines will be needed.And when three can connect six why not unless there are no free ports available to connect phones. And bills going high is not the problem or issue here cuz this solution is being sought for the situation where many individuals are already using there phones to access net independantly. For certain reasons(Not possible to discuss here and not needed as well) Use of I'Net is somewhat discouraged.Sort of a hostel like environment with some 200-250 people in a building with many being owners of PC's. For the same reasons Landline or dedicated connections are not allowed. Mobiles are being used to get online access. SO WHEN ALL ARE USING THERE MOBILES TO ACCESS NET THEN WHY NOT TO COMBINE BANDWITDH AND SHARE THE BROADBAND EXPERIENCE  within the implemented LAN of the building.   What do u say? Hope u get the point... instead of validating the need of the idea lets try n solve it off


----------



## vinayasurya (Jun 22, 2006)

The issue was an article in digit 2-3 yrs ago. I don't remember exactly what and how it works and when it published. I remember I read that.Searching in the digit archives may help...

Check these *www.cfos.de/techinfo/multi_e.htm
*techrepublic.com.com/5100-1035_11-5025609.html#


----------



## zero (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks for giving strength to the topic*



			
				vinayasurya said:
			
		

> The issue was an article in digit 2-3 yrs ago. I don't remember exactly what and how it works and when it published. I remember I read that.Searching in the digit archives may help...
> 
> Check these *www.cfos.de/techinfo/multi_e.htm
> *techrepublic.com.com/5100-1035_11-5025609.html#



     Well, First of all thanks for giving strength to the topic. As u may see I was finding difficult in telling folks that actually it is possible. I checked both ur links but there was just how to achieve it but not how to refine it or control it except or activating or de-activating it. When active how to manage them better.... that is what I need to handle at present.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 24, 2006)

somwat similar case here...i had been trying this for past 6 months....i have one airtel gprs suc#ing connection and a private firewalled dial-up wit hell lotsa restriction....firewall is quite fast....browsing nearly feels a brband conn....n gprs is just slowwwwww but without restrictions n blockings...

now, airtel is conn via usb (com 3) data cable n dial-up thru serial port modem (com1) i can connect both of em at same time but only d later ones connected works....other is just connected sits ideal wit a smile.....as soon as i discon any one other starts workin....

so is there any way i can get both workin simulatneously....may for diff browsers or messengers....ne idea?
thanx

cheers


----------



## zero (Jun 25, 2006)

*Please specify the ISP's clearly*



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> .... a private firewalled dial-up wit hell lotsa restriction....firewall is quite fast....browsing nearly feels a brband conn......... n dial-up thru serial port modem (com1) ....



This firewalled connection is through which ISP??


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 26, 2006)

its provided from my local intranet server.....itsa proxy connection...

cheers


----------



## zero (Jun 27, 2006)

*Try finding it out*



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> its provided from my local intranet server.....itsa proxy connection...
> 
> cheers



Try to find it out... else the other route could be(i don't know how correct) visit the sites like www.internetfrog.com it detects the ISP u log from even if its through proxy like in ur case.


----------



## puja399 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Try finding it out*



			
				zero said:
			
		

> ....visit the sites like www.internetfrog.com it detects the ISP u log from even if its through proxy .....


Absolutely wrong...if connected through anon proxy, it cannot detect the real IP. 



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> ....i have ..... a private firewalled dial-up wit hell lotsa restriction....firewall is quite fast....browsing nearly feels a brband conn....
> cheers



*Filewalled Dial-up*(???!!!!) thats really fast... nearly like broadband??????? What on earth is that???? How can a firewall be FAST??? Please explain.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 28, 2006)

@puja399: dun bother abt that....itsa private connection provided by our company (tatasteel)....its an intranet connection (actually 10mbps for lan) but for home users we connect to that intranet from our dial-up modem with a user id we provided wit....then a seperate internet id is provided to bypass this proxy connection 2 use net.....(n theres no internet charges neither any phone bills as we use company provided tisco phn to dial which has no bills)....since this is provided from the company it has some limitations...some sites r blocked n messengers r not allowed in office hours.....n ya its firewalled as for company's rules....it browses at speeds of 6-7kbps but thats a very consistant speeds...does not fluctuate like other dial-ups so can browse real fast....u just get some feel of bb n not exactly that...plz dun compare me wit brdband...hope u get it now...if still not....dun bother....

ps: i wud still like to hv a reply for wat i exactly was looking for i n this post...

cheers


----------



## zero (Jun 29, 2006)

*U r correct*



			
				puja399 said:
			
		

> Absolutely wrong...if connected through anon proxy, it cannot detect the real IP.



Yes in absolute terms you are correct that anon proxy will be able to fake IP. But at that time I was (little bit careless also) just trying to find out the ISP and in normal case their no reason why ISP would route via anon proxy.


----------



## zero (Jun 30, 2006)

*Tryin to answer u*



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> ....then a seperate internet id is provided to bypass this proxy connection 2 use net...........some sites r blocked n messengers r not allowed in office hours.....n ya its firewalled as for company's rules....it browses at speeds of 6-7kbps but thats a very consistant speeds...does not fluctuate like other dial-ups so can browse real fast....
> 
> ps: i wud still like to hv a reply for wat i exactly was looking for in this post..



Dear though u didn't answer what I asked about ur ISP still I'll TRY to answer u with whatever info available in this thread. I may not be correct so please excuse me (Ms Puja in particular) if my answer doesn't satisfy you.

   I was not sure your company provides net through which ISP, doubt was because If it was through BHARTI's connection then ur Airtel connection may be able to pair up a Multilink with the ISP but I guess since its the TATA's may be they provide directly through VSNL to their company. In that connection  ur AIRTEL won't be able to add up multiple links with the ISP. Because basic fact remains that the ISP makes multiple links to your system via various dial up links of ur system to that ISP( So ISP has to be the same).

And yes as I quoted u ... the proxy is not actually bypassed by home users but in fact based on the logins, the rules are relaxed and also bandwidth,protocols,login time validation, etc can be controlled at the proxy server including an extra firewall.


----------

